# How To Use Mtz File For Statusbar?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have this mtz file for kgill77's OhhYeaaah Status bar theme and wondering how to make it my status bar?


----------



## n2imagination (Jun 21, 2011)

CC268 said:


> I have this mtz file for kgill77's OhhYeaaah Status bar theme and wondering how to make it my status bar?


I assume you are running MIUI since that is what uses the mtz files, but if so then you just go into the themes app and select the edit button on the bottom which will allow you to select mtz files from your sd card to apply to individual areas of the MIUI theme. You will have to place the mtz file in the sdcard/MIUI/theme folder for it to be seen.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

n2imagination said:


> I assume you are running MIUI since that is what uses the mtz files, but if so then you just go into the themes app and select the edit button on the bottom which will allow you to select mtz files from your sd card to apply to individual areas of the MIUI theme. You will have to place the mtz file in the sdcard/MIUI/theme folder for it to be seen.


Ohh no im running Liquid 3.2


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

Basically it would involve changing the .mtz to .zip. Extratct the theme, and you'll have to merge the framework to the cm7 theme of your choice. Much easier to mod MIUI, as they are just zips. The cm7 theme you'll have to decompile with apktool for best results


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Ohh no im running Liquid 3.2


then delete the mtz file. its useless for you.


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

applesucks said:


> then delete the mtz file. its useless for you.


Not at all, its just a .zip file. You can take anything out of it and use it just like any other framework.


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

XxNLGxX said:


> Not at all, its just a .zip file. You can take anything out of it and use it just like any other framework.


if he asked this question, the there's no way he knows how to merge framework. so it's useless to him.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

applesucks said:


> if he asked this question, the there's no way he knows how to merge framework. so it's useless to him.


Good opportunity to teach him then.


----------

